# Vorschlagsliste: Wahl zum User2007



## zotos (2 Januar 2008)

Wie schon in anderen Threads von einigen Kollegen erwähnt, steht die Wahl zum "SPS-Forum User 2007" noch aus. 

Im Jahr 2006, hat der verehrte Kollege Unregistrierter Gast die Wahl in die Wege geleitet, und Ralle hat die Wahl eindeutig für sich entscheiden können. Die Wahl 2006 war die erste in diesem Forum und das damalige Nominierungsverfahren war recht simpel, indem die 10 User mit den meisten Beiträgen zur Wahl standen.

Für die Wahl User2007 ist ein neues Nominierungsverfahren notwendig. 
Eine Vorschlagsliste der User die spätestens am 31.12.2007 die  "Erfahrener Benutzer Schwelle" (>=100 Beiträge) erreicht haben, ist die Ausgangsbasis um die 10 zur Wahl stehenden User zu ermitteln. Die Zahl 10 ergibt sich durch die Maximale Anzahl der Auswahlmöglichkeiten im Umfrage-Modul des Forums.
Wenn jemand Kollegen zur Wahl vorschlagen will, kann er die Ur-Liste durch ein klick auf [Zitieren] "kopieren" und 1 bis max 10 User markieren (>10 -> Ungültig). 

Um die Auswertung zu vereinfachen sollte der Unterstrich vor dem betreffenden Usernamen durch ein X ersetzt werden. Diskussionen zur Wahl bitte in dem Thread: Diskussion: Wahl zum User2007 führen. 

Hier nur die Vorschlagsliste zitieren und ausfüllen. 

Vorschläge bitte bis zum 11.01.2008 abgeben.


----------



## zotos (2 Januar 2008)

*Ur-Liste*

_ ; Ralle 
_ ; volker 
_ ; zotos 
_ ; lorenz2512 
_ ; plc_tippser 
_ ; Markus 
_ ; Unregistrierter gast 
_ ; Zottel 
_ ; seeba 
_ ; maxi 
_ ; Rainer Hönle 
_ ; MSB 
_ ; Onkel Dagobert 
_ ; Gerhard Bäurle 
_ ; Question_mark 
_ ; sps-concept 
_ ; Kai 
_ ; Larry Laffer 
_ ; Maxl 
_ ; marlob 
_ ; PeterEF 
_ ; godi 
_ ; Oberchefe 
_ ; Jochen Kühner 
_ ; CrazyCat 
_ ; afk 
_ ; MRT 
_ ; knabi 
_ ; Heinz 
_ ; MatMer 
_ ; nade 
_ ; jabba 
_ ; vierlagig 
_ ; kpeter 
_ ; gravieren 
_ ; JesperMP 
_ ; rs-plc-aa 
_ ; Lipperlandstern 
_ ; kiestumpe 
_ ; waldy 
_ ; thomass5 
_ ; vladi 
_ ; Werner54 
_ ; Kurt 
_ ; edison 
_ ; RaiKa 
_ ; argv_user 
_ ; TommyG 
_ ; IBN-Service 
_ ; IBFS 
_ ; Perfektionist 
_ ; SPS Markus 
_ ; Bender25 
_ ; RMA 
_ ; HDD 
_ ; lefrog 
_ ; Lazarus™ 
_ ; borromeus 
_ ; smoe 
_ ; Zefix 
_ ; Kojote 
_ ; kolbendosierer 
_ ; old_willi 
_ ; AndyPed 
_ ; Tigerkroete 
_ ; vollmi 
_ ; andre 
_ ; drfunfrock 
_ ; trinitaucher 
_ ; KalEl 
_ ; TobiasA 
_ ; Waelder 
_ ; e4sy 
_ ; OHGN 
_ ; Balou 
_ ; Rayk 
_ ; Raydien 
_ ; Znarf 
_ ; Sockenralf 
_ ; repök 
_ ; olitheis 
_ ; geduldiger 
_ ; Boxy 
_ ; Der Nörgler 
_ ; o.s.t. 
_ ; Rudi 
_ ; Ralf 
_ ; churchill 
_ ; crash 
_ ; BastiMG 
_ ; Helmut 
_ ; Martin Glarner 
_ ; Steve81 
_ ; hubert 
_ ; Tobi P. 
_ ; dpd80 
_ ; centipede 
_ ; MW 
_ ; ralfm 
_ ; edi 
_ ; Antonio 
_ ; Unimog-HeizeR 
_ ; Bitverbieger 
_ ; Unreal 
_ ; cmm1808 
_ ; Limbo 
_ ; Armand 
_ ; INST 
_ ; 0815prog 
_ ; KaffeeSaufenderKamin 
_ ; tobias 
_ ; Josef 
_ ; Martin007 
_ ; da_kine 
_ ; S7_Mich 
_ ; Jelly 
_ ; Seppl 
_ ; hugo 
_ ; Krumnix 
_ ; Wilhelm 
_ ; ottopaul 
_ ; 1schilcher 
_ ; RolfB 
_ ; guenni 
_ ; bgischel 
_ ; mega_ohm 
_ ; Kniffo 
_ ; mst 
_ ; Taddy 
_ ; mertens2 
_ ; Farinin 
_ ; mitchih 
_ ; D. Albinus 
_ ; xhasx 
_ ; stefand 
_ ; GobotheHero 
_ ; Kleissler 
_ ; Gecht 
_ ; Flinn 
_ ; himbeergeist 
_ ; Thomas_v2.1 
_ ; HeizDuese 
_ ; misconduct 
_ ; Rengel 
_ ; UniMog


----------



## OHGN (2 Januar 2008)

> X ; Ralle
> _ ; volker
> X ; zotos
> _ ; lorenz2512
> ...


Nach welchen Kriterien hast Du denn diese Ur-Liste erstellt? *neugierig sei*


----------



## Lipperlandstern (2 Januar 2008)

Ich lach mich weg.... hast Du nix zu tun ???? Dann ruf sofort an. Wir ersticken in Arbeit....... und ausserdem ist die Wahl schon entschieden.

Platz 1  Ralle
Platz 2 Ralle
Platz 3 Ralle

... und wen interessiert der Rest ??????

Gruss aus dem Lipperland

Axel


----------



## marlob (2 Januar 2008)

OHGN schrieb:


> Nach welchen Kriterien hast Du denn diese Ur-Liste erstellt? *neugierig sei*


Ich glaube hiernach


zotos schrieb:


> ...
> Eine Vorschlagsliste der User die spätestens am 31.12.2007 die "Erfahrener Benutzer Schwelle" (>=100 Beiträge) erreicht haben, ist die Ausgangsbasis um die 10 zur Wahl stehenden User zu ermitteln. Die Zahl 10 ergibt sich durch die Maximale Anzahl der Auswahlmöglichkeiten im Umfrage-Modul des Forums.
> ...


----------



## OHGN (2 Januar 2008)

Mir kam nur komisch vor dass nur 145 Mitglieder einen Beitragszählerstand >=100 haben sollen. Aber vielleicht ist das ja wirklich so, keine Ahnung....


----------



## marlob (2 Januar 2008)

OHGN schrieb:


> Mir kam nur komisch vor dass nur 145 Mitglieder einen Beitragszählerstand >=100 haben sollen. Aber vielleicht ist das ja wirklich so, keine Ahnung....


Passt schon. Siehe Benutzerliste (sortiert nach Beiträgen). Pro Seite 30 und auf Seite 5 nur noch 25 mit mehr als 100 Beiträgen


----------



## dtsclipper (2 Januar 2008)

Merci Vielmals für den Hinweis!
Bin also aus Platz 231 (gewesen bis zu dieser Nachricht), Tendenz steigend...


----------



## zotos (2 Januar 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> _ ; Ralle
> _ ; volker
> _ ; zotos
> X ; lorenz2512
> ...



Beim Zitieren braucht man Füllzeichen ;o)


----------



## Perfektionist (2 Januar 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> _ ; Ralle
> _ ; volker
> _ ; zotos
> _ ; lorenz2512
> ...


das ist dermassen schwierig! siehe http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=113201#post113201


----------



## volker (2 Januar 2008)

> x ; Waldy


warum so kompliziert, wenns auch einfach geht :sc6:


----------



## HDD (3 Januar 2008)

> X ; Ralle
> _ ; volker
> X ; zotos
> X ; lorenz2512
> ...


 
und hier meine Vorschlagsliste!
Ich musste die drei da oben ankreuzen (Schläge angedroht bekommen).

HDD


----------



## marlob (3 Januar 2008)

HDD schrieb:


> und hier meine Vorschlagsliste!
> Ich musste die drei da oben ankreuzen (Schläge angedroht bekommen).
> 
> HDD


Feigling


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 Januar 2008)

*Unterhaltungswert, Sachverstand, ...*

zotos, 

leider hast Du ja nicht geschrieben, ob es um Sachverstand, 
Geduld bei der Hausaufgabenbetreuung oder doch um den Unter-
haltungswert (Kasperfaktor) der Beträge geht.

So habe ich mal allgemein gewürfelt.

(Die Nominierung des Arschloch2007 ginge da wesentlich einfacher. ) 



zotos schrieb:


> X ; Ralle
> _ ; volker
> X ; zotos
> _ ; lorenz2512
> ...


----------



## veritas (3 Januar 2008)

my choice


x ; Ralle 
_ ; volker 
x ; zotos 
_ ; lorenz2512 
_ ; plc_tippser 
_ ; Markus 
_ ; Unregistrierter gast 
_ ; Zottel 
_ ; seeba 
_ ; maxi 
_ ; Rainer Hönle 
_ ; MSB 
_ ; Onkel Dagobert 
_ ; Gerhard Bäurle 
_ ; Question_mark 
_ ; sps-concept 
_ ; Kai 
_ ; Larry Laffer 
_ ; Maxl 
_ ; marlob 
_ ; PeterEF 
_ ; godi 
_ ; Oberchefe 
_ ; Jochen Kühner 
_ ; CrazyCat 
_ ; afk 
_ ; MRT 
_ ; knabi 
_ ; Heinz 
_ ; MatMer 
_ ; nade 
_ ; jabba 
_ ; vierlagig 
_ ; kpeter 
_ ; gravieren 
_ ; JesperMP 
_ ; rs-plc-aa 
_ ; Lipperlandstern 
_ ; kiestumpe 
_ ; waldy 
_ ; thomass5 
_ ; vladi 
_ ; Werner54 
_ ; Kurt 
_ ; edison 
_ ; RaiKa 
_ ; argv_user 
_ ; TommyG 
_ ; IBN-Service 
_ ; IBFS 
_ ; Perfektionist 
_ ; SPS Markus 
_ ; Bender25 
_ ; RMA 
X ; HDD 
_ ; lefrog 
_ ; Lazarus™ 
_ ; borromeus 
_ ; smoe 
_ ; Zefix 
_ ; Kojote 
_ ; kolbendosierer 
_ ; old_willi 
_ ; AndyPed 
_ ; Tigerkroete 
_ ; vollmi 
_ ; andre 
_ ; drfunfrock 
_ ; trinitaucher 
_ ; KalEl 
_ ; TobiasA 
_ ; Waelder 
_ ; e4sy 
_ ; OHGN 
_ ; Balou 
_ ; Rayk 
_ ; Raydien 
_ ; Znarf 
_ ; Sockenralf 
_ ; repök 
_ ; olitheis 
_ ; geduldiger 
_ ; Boxy 
_ ; Der Nörgler 
_ ; o.s.t. 
_ ; Rudi 
_ ; Ralf 
_ ; churchill 
_ ; crash 
_ ; BastiMG 
_ ; Helmut 
_ ; Martin Glarner 
_ ; Steve81 
_ ; hubert 
_ ; Tobi P. 
_ ; dpd80 
_ ; centipede 
_ ; MW 
_ ; ralfm 
_ ; edi 
_ ; Antonio 
_ ; Unimog-HeizeR 
_ ; Bitverbieger 
_ ; Unreal 
_ ; cmm1808 
_ ; Limbo 
_ ; Armand 
_ ; INST 
_ ; 0815prog 
_ ; KaffeeSaufenderKamin 
_ ; tobias 
_ ; Josef 
_ ; Martin007 
_ ; da_kine 
_ ; S7_Mich 
_ ; Jelly 
_ ; Seppl 
_ ; hugo 
_ ; Krumnix 
_ ; Wilhelm 
_ ; ottopaul 
_ ; 1schilcher 
_ ; RolfB 
_ ; guenni 
_ ; bgischel 
_ ; mega_ohm 
_ ; Kniffo 
_ ; mst 
_ ; Taddy 
_ ; mertens2 
_ ; Farinin 
_ ; mitchih 
_ ; D. Albinus 
_ ; xhasx 
_ ; stefand 
_ ; GobotheHero 
_ ; Kleissler 
_ ; Gecht 
_ ; Flinn 
_ ; himbeergeist 
_ ; Thomas_v2.1 
_ ; HeizDuese 
_ ; misconduct 
_ ; Rengel 
_ ; UniMog


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (4 Januar 2008)

Es kann nur einen geben. Mich hat Kai am meisten überzeugt.

x ; Kai 


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Larry Laffer (4 Januar 2008)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Es kann nur einen geben. Mich hat Kai am meisten überzeugt.
> Gruß, Onkel


 
dem kann ich mich nur anschließen ... (nicht ganz uneigennützig ...)

x ; Kai 

aber auch :

X ; Zotos

Gruß
LL


----------



## marlob (4 Januar 2008)

Werde auch noch mal eine Vorschlagsliste einreichen. Da ich ja auf eine interessante Diskussion hoffe
Ansonsten halte ich nicht soviel davon, da ich in der Liste mehr als 10 Leute entdecke, denen ich meine Stimme geben könnte.
Ich habe daher nur Ralle angekreuzt, da ich ja noch auf eine Party hoffe



zotos schrieb:


> X ; Ralle
> _ ; volker
> _ ; zotos
> _ ; lorenz2512
> ...



P.S.
Warum gibt es überhaupt 2 Threads zu diesem Thema (Vorschlagsliste und Diskussion)
Da halten sich doch nicht alle dran (ich übrigens auch nicht)


----------



## dtsclipper (4 Januar 2008)

So,
jetzt ist es an der Zeit das ich mich hier mal mit einschalte:


zotos schrieb:


> X ; Ralle
> _ ; volker
> X ; zotos
> _ ; lorenz2512
> ...



Und jetzt dürft ihr zuschlagen!

Griele Füße dtsclipper


----------



## vierlagig (4 Januar 2008)

X ; Ralle
X ; lorenz2512
X ; plc_tippser
X ; Markus
X ; Rainer Hönle 
X ; Gerhard Bäurle
X ; Larry Laffer
X ; marlob
X ; godi
X ; edison


----------



## argv_user (4 Januar 2008)

*Witzig oder Miss-Wahl ?!*

Bei ordentlichen Wahlen gibt es Wähler und Bewerber.
Ich sehe hier keinen Bewerber, daher gibt es auch nichts
zu wählen. !


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (4 Januar 2008)

Es ist ja auch noch keine Wahl. Hier werden die Kanditaten erst einmal ermittelt. So eine Art Vorausscheid, Contest, oder wie zotos es genannt hat "Vorschlagsliste: Wahl zum User2007".

Da fällt mir folgendes dazu ein. Ihr kennt doch alle die überaus beliebte und erfolgreiche Fernsehsendung "Deutschland sucht den Superstar"? Könnte man nicht... ?

...Ach nee, geht ja nicht. Der einzige unparteiische, unregistrierte Sachkundige, der den Dieter würdig vertreten könnte, hat ja schon lange die Show verlassen. Ach so, Markus ist ja zum Glück noch da. Wie wär's Markus? Mit deinem zeitweisen und markantem Jargon könntest du dem Dieter durchaus Konkurrenz machen, und der Chef bist du hier ja ohnehin. Aber den Rest der Jury müsste man dann noch wählen. André, Jürgen, waldy und natürlich zotos kämen dafür in Frage. Maxi könnte den dicken Westfalen ersetzen, falls ihm das nicht an seiner bayrischen Krone kratzt, was ich jedoch ganz stark befürchte. Dann wäre da noch der Question mark der der Jury ein wenig auf die Finger guckt, und der Ralle der das ganze super moderiert.

Freitags, ab 19:00 bitte.


 Gruß, Onkel

Nachtrag:
Als Mitglied der Jury wird Martin Glarner, aktiv im SPS-Forum seit 06/2003 und langjähriges Mitglied im Forum sps-net.de, ehrenamtlich verpflichtet!


----------



## maxi (7 Januar 2008)

Ui gibt es auch einen Preis oder einen kleinen Pokal?

Ein kleiner Pokal wär schon toll. Dazu eine Urkunde 
Dann würd ich gerne Gewinnen.

SPS Forum *Best User Award*
           1. Platz  Maxi


*träum*


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 Januar 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Ui gibt es auch einen Preis oder einen kleinen Pokal?



Pokale gibt es im Internetzeitalter keine mehr, aber viel 
Ruhm und noch mehr Ehre.

Preis? Jaaa, die Party, die Du dann schmeißen musst,
die hat sicher ihren Preis :shock:


----------



## maxi (8 Januar 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> _ ; Ralle
> _ ; volker
> _ ; zotos
> _ ; lorenz2512
> ...


x; OHG

Ralle und Markus machen super viel und tolle Arbeit hier.
Finde aber Admins sollten nicht bei einer Uswerwahl mit machen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (8 Januar 2008)

Wer Zitate von zotos verfälscht, wird aber nicht Deutscher SPS-Meister .


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## edison (10 Januar 2008)

> x ; Ralle
> _ ; volker
> x ; zotos
> x ; lorenz2512
> ...


Und 10 Zeichen noch hinterher


----------



## godi (10 Januar 2008)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Wer Zitate von zotos verfälscht, wird aber nicht Deutscher SPS-Meister .
> 
> 
> Gruß, Onkel



Deutscher SPS - Meister?
Ich will sofort von der Liste gestrichen werden wenn es Deutsche SPS Meisterschaften sind! 

Das hier ist eine Internationale Wahl! 
Hier gibt es auch Österreicher, Schweizer, Amerikaner, ...


----------



## RMA (10 Januar 2008)

... und sogar, unter anderen, Dänen und Schotten!


----------



## gingele (10 Januar 2008)

Ich gebe meine Stimmen (wenn ich überhaupt berechtig bin zum Wählen)

zotos, marlob und ralle


----------



## godi (11 Januar 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> x ; Ralle
> x ; volker
> x ; zotos
> x ; lorenz2512
> ...




So jetzt habe ich auch meine Vorschläge noch abgegeben!


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (11 Januar 2008)

godi schrieb:


> Deutscher SPS - Meister?
> Ich will sofort von der Liste gestrichen werden wenn es Deutsche SPS Meisterschaften sind!
> 
> Das hier ist eine Internationale Wahl!
> Hier gibt es auch Österreicher, Schweizer, Amerikaner, ...


 
Und das ist auch gut so! Ich bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung. Ich hatte damals an maxi gedacht und wollte beinahe schon "Bayrischer.." schreiben. Bleiben wir bei "SPS-Forum User 2007".


Gruß, Onkel


----------

